# My little girl turns 3!!!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well today is the big day, Dora is now 3 years old. Wow has time flown by so I make sure to treasure every moment. This morning we are making some breakfast and hopefully this afternoon there will be a break in the rain and we will go to the park. Dora has a few presents today (ofcourse Belle gets presents too) if we get stuck inside! I will take some photos to post later 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DORA!!!* arty:

I hope you get to go to the park and roll around in some mud!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Happy B-day Dora!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET DORA!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sweet Dora!!! you are three!!!! that means mommy has to get you a third playmate!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Many Happy Returns of the Day!*

Happy Birthday, Dora! Have a wonderful Year!arty:arty::clap2:

:kiss::kiss: from Benji and Lizzie


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DORA! I agree the time goes so quick with these wonderful dogs.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DORA*

We cant wait to see pictures or videos (hint) of the celebration.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday to beautiful DORA!  I hope she gets lots of extra lovin and treats today, and I'm sure she will!

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*birthday wishes !!*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR DORA. HAV A FUN DAY FILLED WITH HUGS AND TREATS AND TOYS !! arty:arty:arty: LUV , BISCUIT


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Rain Rain go Away!*

Well it turns out to be a bad day so no running on the beach in Malibu, it has literally not stopped raining so we have had to play inside.

Dora received a new dress and a little birthday crown (let's just say she isn't my girlie dog!) but she looks so cute! She is more of a tomboy and loved her presents and breakfast. I will upload some videos of presents since we are stuck inside


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dora!!!arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am grinning from ear to ear with that last shot of Princess Dora!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That last pictures is just too cute for words! She doesn't seem too happy to be a princess, but she looks beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dora!!!

Those pictures are precious!!!! Look forward to the video!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRINCESS DORA!!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:cheer2: Happy Birthday Dora!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheer2:

Amanda, the pictures were so wonderful. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Videos of the day!*

*Here is present time*






*New Chicken Toy*






*Why I order two of everything*






*Why it sucks to be small like Belle*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DORA!!! Belle doesn't look too pleased with her party hat, or perhaps she wants it to be HER birthday. Great photos of your beautiful girls.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

_Happy Birthday, DORA!_


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea Dora got some yummy jerky for her B-Day. Looks like Belle was enjoying Dora's day also. Thanks for the videos Amanda and allowing us to share in Dora & Belle's celebration.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh I was so excited about the video's I totaly missed the pictures.. Adorable!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy birthday Dora!! She looks so cute in her crown, tomboy or no tomboy.

Gee, Amanda, it's been an awful long time since you've had a puppy. . .


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh. Amanda the videos were so cute. The last video was so funny. It proves why you need to buy two toys.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures and the videos! :whoo:

Your Havs are so sweet, and I LOVE Dora's coat...beautiful!

Have to say, though, that it's VERY impressive how your sweeties open their presents and then PLAY with them.

Molly thinks the PAPER is the gift! ound:

happy, happy birthday, sweetie!



Maureen and Molly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DORA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Amanda,
Happy Birthday to your Dora!!! Here's to many, many more years with your wonderful little pup.

Thanks for sharing the videos. Hank was riveted to the computer screen. 


Take care.
*'Lo *


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:whoo:HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL DORA:whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Dora and Belle are just adorable.

Happy Birthday Dora!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DORA*
I hope you enjoyed all your presents.....I love the pictures of them in there hats and Dora in her dress.....too cute!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dora. Love your pink dress. Sorry your beach day got rained out - bummer. My son will be landing in LA in about 40 mins. Hope the weather gets nice this week while he is there.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> I am grinning from ear to ear with that last shot of Princess Dora!!


Missy, 
Me too....I am also thinking Gucci is going to want one of those barretts:biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL DORAarty:arty:arty:

Amanda,
Thanks for all the pictures of Dora's birthday and all the other pictures you have shared over the year. I have so enjoyed them.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Dora! Girly-girl or not the pink dress is just so YOU :biggrin1:

Loved the videos, lol! So cute when Dora wagged her tail at your voice, Amanda, when she was eating the jerky. It woke Tessa up too


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dora, What a beautiful little birthday girl!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DORA!!!*






















I LOVE your pink dress!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DORA!!




















































Love your pretty pink dress and videos! Have fun, even with this neverending rain!:rain:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Absolutely aDORAble!
Happy Birthday big girl!
:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dora! The videos were too funny. Your fur baby siblings play like my human babes...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Dora!!!!* arty: :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:

I love the pictures, especially the last one. Dora doesn't look like she is too happy to be a princess!!! :biggrin1: The videos are really good, Dora is such a beautiful girl and her coloring is gorgeous. What was her color originally and what is it considered now????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the well wishes, I am hoping we can go to the beach next weekend and let her run on the sand cause that is probably one of her favorite activities.

Julia- she is just a sable but she actually held a lot of her color compared to a lot that just keep it in the ears. She has a bunch of shorter black and caramel color hairs coming out too! I love her coloring so much that I won't let myself put her in a puppy cut!

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda,

I wouldn't put her in a puppy cut either. :biggirn1: I just love the sables who keep a lot of their color!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Happy Belated Bday!
LOVED the videos.

Ya know, those are just the luckiest girls in the world, to have a mommy like you. You can tell you're just so in love with those pups. Can I come live with you? I can fetch, lol.

Oh, and our Daisy doesn't really take to pink, frilly stuff, either. I refer to her as a tomboy, too. Dh calls her a drag-queen ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy belated Birthday Princess Dora!*

Gosh, I'm a sucker, I totally missed it yesterday, but it looks like they had fun without me. LOVE the pics, she's a sweet Princess.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sooo cute. Love all the videos, and esp the little dress and crown!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How on EARTH did I miss this thread???  Tori and I are so sad we missed Dora's "party" :Cry:. Oh well, we'll just have to have another one so we can celebrate Dora's birthday, too! arty:

Dora~ Tori was _SO_ excited to see and hear you, Belle and your mom on your fun videos. She was whimpering and giving you birthday lickies through the computer screen. I think she was saying, "Happy Birthday, Dora! I love you! Can I come play w/you and your new toys?" :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2::cheer2:Happy Belated Birthday Dora! :cheer2::clap2::juggle:

Sorry I missed this thread!
Loved seeing the pictures and videos.It looks like Dora just is crazy for beef jerky!:becky:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tritia- well that is one thing my girls are both not good at- retrieving, so there might be room for you <BG> They are really adored by both of us. Even if Dora doesn't like dresses!

Leslie, I will have to take you up on that offer! I am going to send you a PM because there is a big grooming show coming up in Burbank if you want a date 

Thanks everyone-she is a doll!

Amanda


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you DORA. May you have an AWESOME day. arty: :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: :hug:*


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday lovely Dora!! Hope your day is full of cuddles and fun :cheer2:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Tritia- well that is one thing my girls are both not good at- retrieving, so there might be room for you <BG> They are really adored by both of us. Even if Dora doesn't like dresses!
> 
> * Leslie, I will have to take you up on that offer! I am going to send you a PM because there is a big grooming show coming up in Burbank if you want a date*
> 
> ...


I'd love to go, just let me know the date :biggrin1:


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

A little bit late, but we also would like to send our best congratulations to Dora´s 3. birthday !:cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know where my initial reply went, but I loved the photos and videos. That princess barrette is aDORAble!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am so sorry I missed Dora's birthday!! I've been swamped lately. LOVE, love, love the pictures!!! Dora, you are just beautiful! I love your face, your eyes, your hair. Those pics are gorgeous, Amanda.

I enjoyed the clips too! Seems like Dora was quite excited in that first one, with all her new presents. Every time I see Belle, I think of how much Sammy looks like a Maltese. They even have the same tail shake! lol She's so pretty too, but definitely the bossier of the bunch. lol 

Thanks so much for sharing all of this with us, Amanda. Fun! ((hugs))


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone! We might try to get to the beach this weekend if possible to let Dora get the real present she wants!

Amanda


----------

